# Scared to walk my dog.



## Theybredraptors (Jan 2, 2012)

(Sorry this is kind of long)


I have a seven year old GSD named Jack. Jack is a great dog and a valued member of our family. However, ever since Jack was a puppy he has been very hyper-active. Morning, noon and night Jack wants to play ball and we play with him often. Between the four main members of my family Jack probably goes outside to play fetch a dozen times a day. However, no matter how often he goes out to play ball it just isn’t enough. I know what Jack really needs is a long walk in the morning as well as a long walk at night. My problem is, I am too afraid to walk him alone. My Cousin lives in the apartment above our house and has a Rottweiler. I will take Jack on walks with my Cousin and his rottie and Jack’s behavior is inconsistent. Some days he is great, he walks perfectly without a pulling me but other times he pulls and barks at every person and other dog we see. Due to circumstances (conflicting work schedules) I am unable to walk with my Cousin and his dog daily therefore would like to walk Jack on my own.




Here is the problem: I am so terrified of walking Jack alone. I am a small girl, he is a large dog, if something were to happen I am not sure I would be able to control him. When we walk with my cousin and something happens I know he will be there to control the dog. Jack attended puppy kindergarten and basic obedience classes, he has seen two trainers and he knows basic commands yet I am so afraid of the big what if. I have walked him in the yard on his leash a dozen times in preparation yet there is really nothing in the yard that can prepare us for what can happen while walking around the neighborhood. Unfortunately, as much as everyone in my family loves Jack, no one else is willing to make the daily commitment with me of walking him. 
I am at my wits end and I don’t know what to do anymore. Any advice or suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

What kind of collar do you use? Have you tried a prong collar?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Are you just using a buckle collar or some other type? Have you tried a prong? Could you afford to have a trainer come work with you walking in the neighborhood? They could probably give you tips and ideas to boost your confidence.


----------



## Theybredraptors (Jan 2, 2012)

I use a choker collar, I am pretty sure we have a prong collar, or did at one point.


----------



## Theybredraptors (Jan 2, 2012)

chelle said:


> Are you just using a buckle collar or some other type? Have you tried a prong? Could you afford to have a trainer come work with you walking in the neighborhood? They could probably give you tips and ideas to boost your confidence.


We have seen two trainers, the first one only did training where you come to him. The second one just told me I need to reinforce my basic commands. Jack knows his basic commands and usually when we go for a walk I make him sit and lay down everytime he pulls, so he knows them.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Did something happen to give you reason to be afraid to walk him or is this just an existing fear that you have? If something happened to shake your confidence then perhaps find a private trainer to work with you again to help you regain confidence in your dog and your ability to handle him.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Even with prongs they'll pull. 
Get one of these --- Dog training collar No-pull dog training collar
They work without fail.


----------



## Theybredraptors (Jan 2, 2012)

fuzzybunny said:


> Did something happen to give you reason to be afraid to walk him or is this just an existing fear that you have? If something happened to shake your confidence then perhaps find a private trainer to work with you again to help you regain confidence in your dog and your ability to handle him.


You know, I think it might stem from the fact an experience I had where we were walking my cousins Rottie and someone who let their boxer off the leash ran up and attacked his Rottie. It scared me so bad to watch it all happen and the only thing that spared the Rottie was my cousin being strong enough to pull his dog away and quickly.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Theybredraptors said:


> You know, I think it might stem from the fact an experience I had where we were walking my cousins Rottie and someone who let their boxer off the leash ran up and attacked his Rottie. It scared me so bad to watch it all happen and the only thing that spared the Rottie was my cousin being strong enough to pull his dog away and quickly.


I really would hire someone to come to you, come with you on the walks. Maybe first do some research into the various collars/halters, etc and then you can find a trainer open to what you feel you'd be most comfortable with. So many of them work, but it has to be one you feel in control with. I'd ditch the choker. 

Unfortunately, you can't ever be assured offleash dogs won't approach.  I am lucky that it is very rare in my area -- if they're offleash, they've escaped. You could carry dog-spray or even ammonia. I know, it may sound cruel, but its better than your dog being attacked.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You've gotten some good advice on the walking issue, now I'm going to go in the other direction a little bit and say that what your dog needs is NOT more exercise. A brisk walk once or twice a day is great and I'm not trying to discourage you, but your family has created a hyperactive monster. By playing fetch with a dog a dozen times per day, you create a very physically fit dog that has a hard time settling in the house, can't be calm, and NEEDS to play fetch a dozen times a day.

Your dog needs to learn to calm down. 

I could be way off base here, but it sounds like he's getting a whole lot more physical exercise than mental exercise.


----------



## Ilovemypuppies (Jan 2, 2012)

Well if you absolutely can NOT walk him then maybe you could try a treadmill. That is if you have one or the extra money for one. I only suggest this if you have no other option because a long walk outside with fresh air is definitely better then in the house on a treadmill.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Emoore said:


> You've gotten some good advice on the walking issue, now I'm going to go in the other direction a little bit and say that what your dog needs is NOT more exercise.  A brisk walk once or twice a day is great and I'm not trying to discourage you, but your family has created a hyperactive monster. By playing fetch with a dog a dozen times per day, you create a very physically fit dog that has a hard time settling in the house, can't be calm, and NEEDS to play fetch a dozen times a day.
> 
> Your dog needs to learn to calm down.
> 
> I could be way off base here, but it sounds like he's getting a whole lot more physical exercise than mental exercise.



I agree! Work that big brain of his by helping him learn some new skills. You will increase your connection to him, strengthen your bond and maybe you will both begin to have a bit more trust in each other. Can you find a fun class to attend together, maybe try agility or nose work or something like that?

I'm a small-ish female too (I weigh about 105 pounds, Niko weighs about 85 pounds). I can handle Niko 99.9% of the time on a flat buckle collar. The only time I have ever lost my hold on the leash or ended up on the ground is when an off-leash dog has attacked us. I carry pepper spray for this, and have used it to ward off dogs with great success. I've never tried a prong, but before getting one, I would have a trainer show you how to fit it properly and make sure you know how to use it without hurting your dog.

You might also read some books on working with reactive dogs and how to manage them in different situations. the key is to be really aware of your surroundings, aware of your dog, and having a game plan in mind for when the poop hits the fan (or preferably, recognize the poop heading toward the fan and getting the heck out of the way first.  )


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm 5'1 and 115 pounds so I'm small too. I use a prong collar with Brody and it's amazingly helpful. If it's fitted properly (high up, just below the ears) even a small pop will get the dog's attention. And I think Chelle is right on with the suggestion that you hire someone to come out and walk with you to give you some tips. You can teach your dog to walk properly under distractions but the real issue seems to be your lack of confidence. That's what you need to concur. I think having someone there to give you feedback will really help you to feel able to be in control. Hope this helps.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

first a choke collar should not be tight, the dog gets a jerk then immediately release..if the dog keeps it tight, turn go back where you cmae from, he will turn and lunge forward and you turn again...it may take 5, 10, 20 minutes but eventually he will look at you like what???

Then take 2 steps when he lunges turn..keep doing this, I promise eventually you will get further than 10'..the idea is he should be paying attention to you..you will exhaust him by making him think..Thinking takes lots of energy and work..Do this for days/weeks slowly increasing the distance, but in your own quiet area, DO NOT go far from home.. Now add in some sits, downs, recalls ON leash, maybe a few close stays, but make him look to you to be allowed to do anything...When you feed him make him wait for the dish, its down but he isn't released to eat til you let him, 10-15 seconds...You are retrainign and he is NOT TOO old..he can learn that you are the boss, not the family, you are and he must obey, you will become more powerful..Just don't rush to go on long walks in strange neighborhoods where you don't knwo the dangers of loose dogs until you have established a boundary with you in charge, then when you go out, bring very small tiny treats, and demand his attention when it wanders to something else and give a command!!!

Don't give up, at 7 he deserves to be walked and loved and retrained


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

pepper spray and a friend to walk with


----------



## Msmart (Dec 18, 2011)

I like to use the martingale (sp) collar. They are very inexpensive and used the same way as the choker just not a chain. When my dog begins to pull there is a way that you can harness them up so as opposed to pulling there neck it puts the pressure on there chest and works wonders.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Prong collar will be your best friend, it gives immediate results, but it must be properly fitted. As for the fear of loose dogs, I agree with the pepper spray. Good luck with your boy.


----------

